# سلسلة كنائس القدس وفلسطين -الجزء الأول - الحلقة الثانية



## Mor Antonios (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلسلة كنائس القدس وفلسطين -الجزء الأول - الحلقة الثانية*
*القدس – الهيكل*

*(روابط بيقة هذه السلسلة في نهاية البحث)*

*الهيكل الأول كان منذ تشييده مركز إيمان الشعب اليهودي ومربط وحدتهم لأنه كان محور أعيادهم الدينية ومناسباتهم الاجتماعية والوطنية. ولذلك ترك في كتاباتهم لمسة تاريخية لها أثرها الواضح.*

*هيكل سليمان كما يتصورة اليهود*
*

*

*نظرة تاريخية:*
*٢صم ٥ - يبدأ تاريخ الهيكل بالملك داود. فلما احتل القدسنقل إليها تابوت العهد ومن ثم عقد العزم على بناء هيكل للرب. "إني ساكن في بيت منأرزٍ وتابوت الرب ساكن في داخل خيمة" (٢ صم ٧، ٢). ولما منعه ناتان النبي من بناءبيت للرب، أقام هيكلا لله محددا بذلك موقع الهيكل الذي سيبنيه.*
*فلما مات داود (١ ملوك ٥، ١٥) قرر سليمان توسيع العاصمة وبناء هيكل يستحق أن يقيم الله فيه.ودامت الأعمال التي بدأت عام ٩٥٩ ق.م. تقريبا طيلة سبعة أعوام.*
*٢ملوك ٢٤: ١٣ - جاء جنود نبوخذنصر عام ٥٩٧ ق.م. فحرقوا القدس وتضرر الهيكل كثيرا.*
*٢ملوك ٢٥: ١٣ ما لبث أن عاد الغزو البابلي ليحتل المدينة مدمرا الهيكل تماما. فانهدمالهيكل واختفى منذئذ تابوت العهد.*

*الهيكل الثاني والهيكل الهيرودي:*
*عزرا 1: ٢ - سمح قورش بمرسوم أصدره عام ٥٣٨ ق.م. بعودة العبرانيين إلى وطنهم حاملين معهم الأواني الذهبية والفضية التي نهبهاالبابليون.*
*عزرا ٣: ٣ - ما أن عاد المسبيون إلى وطنهم حتى راحوا يفكرون فيبناء الهيكل.*
*عزرا 6: ١٥ - بعد ١٨ عاما باشروا أعمال البناء التي دامت ٥ سنوات.*
*عام ٢٠ ق.م. قرر هيرودس توسيع الهيكل. فقام بالأعمال وكانت النتيجة هيكلا رائعا.*
*وكان لا بد لنبوءة السيد المسيح القائلة أنه "ستأتي أيام لا يبق فيهحجر على حجر" أن تتم. فهدم الرومان الهيكل وحرقوه عام ٧٠ للميلاد وكانت تلك نهاية تقدمة الذبائح إلى اليوم.*
*بعد القضاء على الثورة اليهودية عام ١٣٥ م. تحولت القدس "إيلياء" إلى مدينة وثنية وبني فوق موضع الهيكل معبدان لأدريانوس ويوناس.*
*مع مقدم الفتح العربي أصبح الهيكل موقعا إسلاميا مقدسا يكرمه المسلمون لذكرى إسراء نبيهم إلى القدس ومعراجه إلى السماء كما يزعمون. تقوم على زواياه أربعة مجامع. تقوم مئذنة المغاربة إلى الجنوب الغربي وقد بنيت عام ١٢٧٨ بفن عربي أصيل. ومئذنة باب السلسلة التي بنيت عام ١٣٦٧. أما المئذنة الثالثة على الزاوية الشمالية الغربية فقد بنيت في عهد المماليك ودعيت بغير حقّ مئذنة عمر. وأقيمت الرابعة بجانب الحائط الشرقي عام ١٣٦٧ في عهد السلطان المالك.*
*كانت سدة البابين الشمالي والغربي تستخدم كمدارس ومكاتب حكومية أما اليوم فهي مقابر لبعض الشخصيات الاسلامية البارزة منها الملك حسين بن علي ومحمد علي. *

*

*

*الحرم الشريف:*
*هو ثالث الأماكن المقدسة أهمية في الإسلام بعد مكة والمدينة ويغطي نحو سدس مدينة القدس العتيقة. ويقوم فيه جامعا الأقصى وقبة الصخرة وبضعة أماكن مقدسة مع المآذن والنوافير.*

*مسجد عمر:*
*ويقال له قبة الصخرة المشرفة وهو أقدم أثر إسلامي في فلسطين وأهم معالم الهندسة المعمارية العربية المختلطة بالفن الإيراني والبيزنطي.*
*يقع على مرتفع ويمكن الوصول إليه من كل ناحية عبر عدة درجات وأقواس أنيقة يقال لها الموازين. ويقول التقليد أن الموازين التي سيزن الله بها نفوس الأموات ستعلق على هذه الأبواب.*
*تفتح أبواب المسجد على جهات الأرض الأربع. معظم المواد المستخدمة في البناء مأخوذة من مبان سابقة بيزنطية أو ربما رومانية (احجار من الكنائس التي هدمت لاخذ حجارتها وكذلك احجار المقابر المسيحية!!!).*
*داخل المسجد غني بالفسيفساء التي تمثل رسوما وخطوطا رائعة على شكل عقود وأزهار.*
*في وسط البناء تقوم الصخرة المشرفة. من على هذه الصخرة يقول التقليد الإسلامي سينفخ في أبواق الحكم الشامل. ويُحتفظ هناك ببضع شعرات من ذقن النبي وشعره!!!!.*
*تحت الصخرة يمكن زيارة الكهف المشار إليه كموضع صلاة داود وسليمان وإيليا ونبي الاسلام.*
*الصخرة : هي أعلى مكان على جبل موريا (جبل الهيكل) ويتطابق مع الموضع الذي أعلم فيه الرب داود نهاية العقاب (٢ صم ٢٤، ١٦). وقد اشتراه داود من الجبوسيين وجعله موقعا مقدسا لتابوت العهد.*
*أما التقليد العبري يقوا ان هذا الموضع المدعو جبل موريا والمذكور في الفصل الثالث والعشرين من سفر التكوين والذي يملكه موريا وذلك حين الحديث عن ذبيحة إسحق. وتعيّن خريطة يهودية من العصور الوسطى هذا الموضع مركز العالم بأسره.*

*

*

*ذبيحة إسحق:*
*تك ٢٢: ١-١٤ وكان بعد هذه الأحداث أنّ الله امتحن إبراهيم فقال له: "يا إبراهيم". قال: "هأنذا". قال: "خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه، إسحق، وامض إلى أرض الموريا وأصعده هناك محرقة على أحد الجبال الذي أريك".*
*فبكّر إبراهيم في الصباح وشدّ على حماره وأخذ معه إثنين من خدمهوإسحق ابنه وشقّق حطبا للمحرقة، وقام ومضى إلى المكان الذي أراه الله إيّاه. وفي اليوم الثالث، رفع إبراهيم عينيه فرأى المكان من بعيد. فقال إبراهيم لخادميه: "أمكثا أنتما ههنا مع الحمار، وأنا والصبيّ نمضي إلى هناك فنسجد ونعود إليكما".*
*وأخذ إبراهيم حطب المحرقة وجعله على إسحق ابنه، وأخذ بيده النارو السكين وذهبا كلاهما معا. فكلّم إسحق إبراهيم أباه قال: "يا أبتِ". قال: "هأنذا،يا بني". قال: "هذه النار والحطب، فأين الحمل للمحرقة؟". فقال إبراهيم: "الله يرى لنفسه الحمل للمحرقة، يا بني".*
*ومضيا كلاهما معا. فلمّا وصلا إلى المكان الذي أراه الله إيّاه، بنى إبراهيم هناك المذبح ورتّب الحطب وربط إسحق ابنه وجعله على المذبح فوق الحطب. ومدّ إبراهيم يده فأخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه. فناداه ملاك الربّ من السماء قائلا: "إبراهيم إبراهيم!" قال: "هانذا". قال: "لا تمدّ يدك إلى الصبي ولا تفعل به شيئا، فإنّي الآن عرفت أنّك متّق لله، فلم تمسك عنّي ابنك وحيدك". فرفع إبراهيم عينيه ونظر، فإذا بكبش واحد عالق بقرنيه في دغل. فعمد إبراهيم إلى الكبش وأخذه وأصعد محرقة بدل ابنه. وسمى ابراهيم ذلك المكان "الرب يرى"، ولذلك يقال اليوم: "في الجبل، الرب يرى".*

*يصعب حاليا تحديد إذا ما كانت الصخرة جزءا من الهيكل إذ يقول البعض أنّها موضع قدس الأقداس والبعض الآخر يقول أنها موقع هيكل الذبيحة. ولكن الجدير بالذكر أن هذه الصخرة أصبحت مكرمة في العصر الإسلامي وأصبحت تكرم على مثال الحجر الأسود في مكة.*

*باب أوريا (الباب الذهبي):*
*هو الباب الذي إلى الشرق وله قوسان. ولو لم يكن مسدودا كما هو حاله اليوم لأمكننا الدخول إلى الهيكل مباشرة تماما كما كان يدخل القادمون من جبل الزيتون أيام السيدالمسيح. وما زال الباب يحوي عناصر من زمن هيرودس.*
*ربط البيزنطيون هذا الباب بمعجزة القديس بطرس الذي جعل الكسيح يمشي صحيحا قرب باب الهيكل الذي يقال له "الجميل" (أع ٣، ١-٨). لا أحد يعلم سبب إغلاق هذا الباب. لربما أغلق أيام الحروب الصليبية لأسباب أمنية أو ربما أغلقه الأتراك بعد أن أعاد سليمان العظيم بناء الأسوار عام ١٥٣٩.*
*ويقول البعض أن السبب قد يكون دينيا بحتا مؤسسا على الكتاب المقدس. إذ يسود الاعتقاد بأن الدينونة الأخيرة ستتم عند هذا الباب بالذات.كان اليهود الأتقياء في القرون الوسطى يصلون عند هذا الباب لا عند حائط المبكى. (المسلمون يدفنون الموتى بجانب هذا الباب كما في الصورة اذا جاء المسيح يكونوا هم اول القائمين من الموت).*

*باب أوريا (الباب الذهبي)*
*

*

*وربط المسيحيون منذ القرن السابع هذا الباب بدورة الشعانين الأحد السابق للفصح وبالتالي بمجيء يسوع الثاني لإدانة العالم. والمسلمون يحبون دفن موتاهم قربه لأنّهم يعتقدون أيضا أن الحكم النهائي سيكون هنا.*

*حائط المبكى*
*

*

*يوم الرب:*
*الكثير مما نقوله عن اليوم الأخير مرتكز على أساس من الكتاب المقدس الذي يرمز إلى مجيء المسيح حيث يصفه "بيوم الرب".*
*زكريا ١٤: ٤-٥ "وتقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذي قبالة أورشليم إلى الشرق، فينشق جبل الزيتون من نصفه نحو الشرق ونحو الغرب واديا عظيما جدا، وينفصل نصف الجبل إلى الشمال ونصفه إلى الجنوب... ويأتي الربّ إلهي وجميع القديسين معه".*
*تصف هذه الفقرة دخول الرب إلى المدينة، وكأنه سيكون من الشرق وربما عبر هذا الباب.*

*يوئيل 2: 28- 31 "ويكون بعد ذلك اني اسكب روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما ويرى شبابكم رؤى. وعلى العبيد ايضا وعلى الإماء اسكب روحي في تلك الايام واعطي عجائب في السماء والارض دما ونارا واعمدة دخان. تتحول الشمس الى ظلمة والقمر الى دم قبل ان يجيء يوم الرب العظيم المخوف".*

*اسم يوشفاط ليس اسم أحد ملوك الإسرائيليين وحسب بل ويعني أيضا "الرب يقضي" وربما يعني "وادي القضاء" وهو اسم آخر لوادي قدرون الذي يفصل جبل الزيتون إلى الشرق عن القدس. حسب سفر يوئيل فإن الرب سيجمع الأمم في واد شرقي القدس ليحاسبهم. كانت المحاكم في العادة تقوم عند أبواب المدينة ولهذا يفترض الأنبياء أنّ الله سيحاكم الشعوب عند باب القدس الشرقي لأنه أقربها إلى الهيكل.*

*دخول يسوع الاحتفالي*
*مجيء الرب:*
*ندرك مما سبق لماذا ركز الإنجيليون الأربعة على يوم الأحد الذي دخل فيه الرب يسوع إلى المدينة المقدسة. وقع هذا الحدث في الأحد السابق للفصح على الأرجح من خلال الباب الشرقي المؤدي إلى الهيكل مباشرة.*
*لوقا ١٩: ٣٧؛ مرقص١١: ١١*
*ولما قرب من محضر جبل الزيتون، أخذ جماعة التلاميذ كلها، وقد استولى عليهم الفرح، يسبحون الله بأعلى أصواتهم على جميع ما شاهدوه من المعجزات، فكانوا يقولون: "تبارك الآتي، الملك باسم الرب! السلام في السماء والمجد فيالعلى".*
*ودخل أورشليم فالهيكل، وأجال طرفه في كلّ شيء فيه. وكان المساء قدأقبل، فخرج إلى بيت عنيا ومعه الإثنا عشر".*

*عندما غزا الفرس المدينة عام ٦١٤م، دمروا القدس البيزنطية.*
*ولما استعادها المسيحيون تحت قيادة الامبراطور هرقل استعادوا أيضا الصليب الحقيقي وأعادوه إلى كنيسة القيامة في ٢١ آذار ٦٢٩ م. باحتفال مهيب عبر باب أوريا.*

*حي بيت حسدا (تعني بالآرامية: بيت الرحمة):*
*كنيسة القديسة حنة وبركة بيت حسدا تقعان على يمين الداخل من باب ستنا مريم (بجبل الزيتون) أو باب اسطفانوس إلى الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية من الهيكل حيث كانت أسوار المدينة أيام يسوع. وملكية الموقع في يدي فرنسا وهو موكول لعناية الآباء البيض.*
*ويدعى الباب باسم القديس اسطفانوس لأن اليهود قادوه عنده ورجموه هناك. وهو أيضا باب ستنا مريم لقربه من بيت أبي مريم العذراء المشار إليه بكنيسة القديسة حنة. وله اسم ثالث وهو باب الأسود وذلك لأن الظاهر بيبرس نقش فوق مدخله رسما لأربعة أسود. واسم الباب باليونانية "باب الخراف" ولذلك دعيت البركة "بركة باب الخراف" لقربها منه.*
*هذه البركة هي التي يصفها القديس يوحنا بأروقتها الخمسة. وبها حوضان يفصل بينهما رواق. ويضع القديس يوحنا عند أطراف هذه البركة العميقة أول معجزة للرب يسوع في إنجيله التي صنعها الآب ليشهد لابنه*

*شفاء المقعد:*
*يوحنا ٥: ١-٩*
*كان أحد أعياد اليهود،فصعد يسوع إلى أورشليم. وفي أورشليم بركة عند باب الغنم (باب الضأن)، يقال لها بالعبرية بيتذاتا (بيت حسدا)، ولها خمسة أروقة، يضطجع فيها جمهور من المرضى بين عميان وعرج وكسحان وكان هناك رجل عليل منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة.*
*فرآه يسوع مضطجعا، فعلم أنّ له مدّة طويلة على هذه الحال. فقال له: "أتريد أن تشفى؟" أجابه العليل: "يا رب، ليس من يلقيني في البركة عندما يفور الماء. فبينما أنا ذاهب إليها ينزل قبلي آخر". فقال له يسوع: "قم واحمل فراشك وامشِ". فشفي الرجل لوقته، فحمل فراشه ومشى. وكان ذلك اليوم يوم السبت.*

*في القرن الخامس بنى البيزنطيون كنيسة فوق المعبد الوثني الذي بناه أدريانو لآلهة الشفاء وكرسها للعذراء. في الواقع، يروي أحد التقاليد المذكورة في إنجيل القديس يعقوب المنحول أن يواكيم وحنة: أبوي العذراء كانا يسكنان قرب الهيكل. دمر الفرس الكنيسة عام ٦١٤ م. وأعاد الصليبيون تشييد كنيسة صغيرة لذكرى معجزة الرب.*
*وتقوم في الموقع كنيسة القديسة حنة الصليبية وهي من أكثر المعالم الصليبية المحفوظة إلى يومنا هذا. ويفترض أنها مبنية فوق موقع ولادة السيدة العذراء.*
*بعد سقوط المملكة اللاتينية، حول صلاح الدين الموقع إلى مدرسة للشريعة الإسلامية ونجد فوق مدخل الكنيسة حجرا نقشت عليه كتابة تروي الحدث. في الباحة اليمنى نجد سلما يقودنا إلى مغارة يقولون أنها موقع بيت يواكيم وحنة.*


*القدس - قلعة أنطونيا ودرب الصليب*
*على الطريق التي تؤدي بنا من كنيسة القديسة حنة إلى مركزالبلدة القديمة نجد مجموعة من الأبنية التي تحدد بداية درب الصليب لكثرة الإشارات الإنجيلية التي تذكرها. وقد حدد التقليد المسيحي في هذا المكان بداية الدرب التي سار فيها السيد المسيح إثر الحكم عليه بالموت والذي أدى به إلى الجلجلة.*
*هذا الموقع هو برج أنطونيا. إلى اليمين نجد كنيسة الجلد الفرنسيسكانية وحبس المسيح. في الدير يوجد مركز لدراسة الكتاب المقدس. وإلى اليسار نجد المدرسة العمرية و منها تنطلق رياضة درب الصليب نحو الجلجلة.*

*

*

*قلعة أنطونيا:*
*سرعان ما تبين أن الموقع الذي اختير لبناء الهيكل كان أضعف الأماكن وأكثرها عرضة للاختراق خلال الحروب ولذلك قرر بناء برج حماية. فبني جانب الهيكل هذا البرج لحماية المدينة من الغزوات. نجد إشارة إلى هذا الحدث في سفر إرميا٣١: ٣٨ ها إنّها تأتي أيام، يقول الربّ، تبنى فيها المدينة للرب منبرج حننئيل إلى باب الزاوية.*
*نحميا ٣: ١ "وقام الياشيب الكاهن العظيم واخوته الكهنة وبنوا باب الضأن.هم قدسوه واقاموا مصاريعه وقدسوه الى برج المئة الى برج حننئيل".*

*يبدو أن هذا البرج قد بني خلال إصلاح المدينة الذي نفذه نحميا *
*عامي ٣٧-٣٥ ق.م. بنى هيرودس في الموقع قلعة حصينة استخدمها قصرا لسكناه وسماها "قلعة أنطونيا". وبعد موت هيرودس استعملها الحكام الرومانيون للإشراف على الاحتفالات الدينية اليهودية ولذلك يروي الإنجيل أنّه بعد محاكمة قيافا ليسوع أخذوه إلى بيت الحاكم حيث كان بيلاطس.*

*كنيسة الجلد الفرنسيسكانية:*
*يقوم الدير بالقرب من موقع قلعة أنطونيا ويضم معهدالدراسة الكتاب المقدس وهو مدرسة لإعداد معلّمي العلوم الكتابية. لدى دخولنا باحة الدير نجد إلى يميننا كنيسة الجلد.*
*وكان في الموقع كنيسة من العصور الوسطى تحولت إلى اسطبل للحيوانات ومن ثمّ حانوتا للحياكة. عام ١٨٣٦ م. منحها إبراهيم باشا للفرنسيسكان الذين باشروا أعمال الترميم وافتتحوا الكنيسة للعبادة. وتحيي الكنيسة ذكرى جلد يسوع بالسياط قبل الحكم عليه بالموت.*
*مقابل كنيسة الجلد، في الجهة الأخرى من الباحة، تقوم كنيسة الحكم التي بناها الفرنسيسكان في بداية هذا القرن والتي تحافظ على نمط الكنيسة البيزنطية القديمة. تمثل الرسوم ملائكة يحملون أدوات العذاب وصورة بيلاطس يغسل يديه وأخيرا يسوع وقد حمّلوه الصليب.*
*عندما نخرج من الموقع ونسير إلى اليمين بضع خطوات، نجد إلى اليسار سلما يؤدي بنا إلى مدرسة إسلامية هي "المدرسة العمرية" وتقوم مكان برج أنطونيا ومن هناك تبدأ رياضة درب الصليب.*
*عندما نتابع سيرنا في الطريق نجد نصف قوس يدعى "قوس هوذا الرجل".*


*كنيسة الجلد على طريق الآلام*

*

*

*" هوذا الرجل " أو هوذا الأنسان:*
*بعد دمار القدس إثر القضاء على الثورة اليهودية الثانية عام ١٣٥ م. بنى الامبراطور أدريانوس مدينة جديدة مكان القدس المدمرة أسماها إيليا كاپيتولينا.*
*بعد إزالة أنقاض قلعة أنطونيا، بنى أدريانوس قوس نصر ثلاثياً كنصب تذكاري لدخوله المدينة. نجد بقية القوس الذي يظهر جزء منه في الطريق في باقي المباني المحيطة به من الجانبين. وقد أطلق عليه اسم "هوذا الرجل" في الحقبة الصليبية، تذكارا لكلمات بيلاطس التي يذكرها يوحنا ١٩: ٤- ٥" فخرج بيلاطس ايضا خارجا وقال لهم ها انا اخرجه اليكم لتعلموا اني لست اجد فيه علة واحدة فخرج يسوع خارجا وهو حامل اكليل الشوك وثوب الارجوان. فقال لهم بيلاطس هوذا الانسان (هوذا الرجل)"*

*درب الصليب (طريق الآلام):*

*أخذ التقليد المسيحي منذ القرن الثاني عشر يمارس رياضة درب الصليب قرب موضع قلعة أنطونيا تتبعا لخطوات الرب يسوع في دربه المؤدية إلى الجلجلة.*


*طريق الآلام*
*

*


*

*

*بدأت ممارسة درب الصليب بشكلها الحالي على أربع عشرة مرحلة في القرن الخامس عشر بهدف تتبع رحلات*
*الحج المختلفة روحيا إلى الأراضي المقدسة. وانتقلت رياضة درب الصليب من إسپانيا إلى إيطاليا حتى وصلت إلى القدس على أيدي الفرنسيسكان متخذة من قلعة أنطونيا مرحلتها الأولى ومن كنيسة القيامة مرحلتها الأخيرة . يدل اسم الطريق على أن هذه هي الدرب التي سلكها المسيح في رحلة عذابه الأخيرة نحو الجلجلة وقد تمّ تعيين المراحل المختلفة على طول الطريق.*
*- المرحلة الأولى الحكم على يسوع بالموت - تقع في ساحة المدرسة العمرية الإسلامية.*

*- المرحلة الثانية يسوع يحمل صليبه - تقع المرحلة على الحائط الخارجي لكنيسة الحكم على يسوع*
*نتابع سيرنا في الطريق إلى أن نبلغ مفترق الطريق القادمة من باب العامود فنتجه إلى اليسار*
*- المرحلة الثالثة يسوع يقع تحت الصليب - تقوم في المكان كنيسة صغيرة لذكرى هذه الحادثة.*
*بعد هذه المرحلة نجد كنيسة الأرمن الكاثوليك التي تقوم على أساسات كنيسة بيزنطية من القرن الخامس.*

*

*

*- المرحلة الرابعة يسوع يلتقي أمه مريم - يشير إلى الموقع قنديل موضوع فوق باب يؤدي إلى مصلى صغير للأرمن.*
*ثم نتابع سيرنا ونستدير إلى اليمين عند أول الطريق الصاعدة إلى أعلى.*
*- المرحلةالخامسة سمعان القيرواني يساعد يسوع على حمل الصليب - تشير إلى الموضع كتابة على باب الكنيسة الفرنسيسكانية الصغيرة التي تحيي ذكرى الحدث.*
*نتابع الصعود فيالطريق قرابة خمسين مترا.*
*- المرحلة السادسة فيرونيكا تمسح وجه السيد المسيح بمنديل - تشير إلى الموقع لافتة كتب عليها "المرحلة السادسة"*
*(VI Stazione) موضوعة على باب كنيسة للروم الكاثوليك وفيها دير لأخوات يسوع الصغيرات.*
*الطريق الصاعدة تلتقي بالطريق القادمة من باب العامود فنجد المرحلة السابعة في مواجهتنا مباشرة.*
*- المرحلة السابعة يسوع يقع للمرة الثانية - تحيي ذكرى الحدث كنيسة فرنسيسكانية صغيرة يحتفظ فيها بعامود روماني يعود إلى مدينة أدريانو على الأرجح.*
*نسير إلى اليمين قليلا ونصعد في الطريق الصاعدة إلى اليسار قرابة عشرة أمتار.*

*طريق الالام*
*

*

*- المرحلة الثامنة يسوع يلتقي بنات أورشليم - تشير للموقع علامة سوداء على الحائط الخارجي لدير الروم الأرثوذكس والذي يقطع علينا الطريق التي سار فيها يسوع.*
*نعود أدراجنا من حيث أتينا ونتابع سيرنا في الطريق يميناً إلى أن نبلغ دَرَجاً يصعد بنا إلى اليمين ويؤدي إلى دير الأقباط.*
*- المرحلة التاسعة يسوع يقع تحت الصليب للمرة الثالثة - العامود الذي يشير إلى المرحلة مثبت في الحائط قرب باب دير الأقباط. نحن على بعد مسافة قصيرة من المرحلة الثامنة التي تقع مباشرة خلف حائط كنيسة القيامة.*
*نعود أدراجنا من المرحلة التاسعة إلى السوق التي تركناها ونتابع سيرنا يميناً ومن ثمّ أيضا إلى اليمين حتى نبلغ طريقا طويلة في آخرها باب صغير نلج منه إلى ساحة كنيسة القيامة.*
*يمكننا أيضا أن نطلب الإذن من الرهبان الأقباط فنمر عبر ديرهم وننزل مباشرة إلى ساحة كنيسة القيامة. آخر مراحل درب الصليب تقع داخل الكنيسة ذاتها.*
*- المرحلة العاشرة يسوع معرّى من ثيابه - هذه المرحلة والتالية تقعان على الجلجلة فيما يسمى بكنيسة الصلب.*
*- المرحلة الحادية عشرة يسوع مسمّرٌ على الصليب - فاقتادوا يسوع إلى المكان المسمّى الجلجلة وقدموا له خمرا ممزوجة بمرارة لكنه لم يشرب. ومن ثمّ صلبوه واقتسموا ثيابه واقترعوا عليها. كانت الساعة التاسعة صباحا عندما صلبوه.*
*ووضعت حجة الصلب على لافتة فوق الصليب كتب فيها: ملك اليهود. وصلبوا معه لصين أحدهما عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره. وكان المارة يشتمونه ويهزّون الرؤوس قائلين:" يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلّص نفسك.ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب " (مت 27: 40).*
*- المرحلة الثانية عشرة يسوع ميت على الصليب - يحيي ذكرى الحدث هيكل على الجلجلة. علم يسوع أنّ ساعته قد حانت فقال متمما الكتب:"أنا عطشان". وكان هناك إناء فيه خل فوضعوا في الإناء إسفنجة وقربوها من فمه. فلما ذاق الخل قال: "قد تم". وأحنى رأسه وأسلم الروح.*
*- المرحلة الثالثة عشرة يسوع يُنزَل عن الصليب - يحيي ذكرى المكان حجر التحنيط. فلما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف وكان قد أصبح تلميذا ليسوع. فذهب هذا إلى بيلاطس وسأله أن يأخذ جسد يسوع فأمر بيلاطس بتسليمه إياه.*
*وأخذ يوسف جسد يسوع ولفّه بقماش أبيض ووضعه في قبر جديد كان قد حفره في الصخر ووضع على باب القبر حجرا مستديرا ضخما ومضى. وكانت عند القبر مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى.*
*- المرحلة الرابعة عشرة (الدفن والقيامة) تنتهي درب الصليب في القبر المقدس. عند الصباح الباكر، أول يوم بعد السبت، جاءت النسوة إلى القبر عند الفجر. فدخلن القبر ورأين فتى جالسا إلى اليمين مرتديا ملابسا ناصعة فخفن. فقال لهنّ: "لا تخفن! أنتنّ تبحثن عن يسوع الناصري المصلوب. لقد قام ليس هو هنا. هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه".*

*الحجر الذي وضع عليه جسد الرب يسوع داخل القبر ومن هنا يخرج النور في سبت النور في كل سنة*
*

*


*الجزء الاول من سلسلة كنائس القدس وفلسطين -مدينة القدس*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67086*

*الجزء الثاني من سلسلة كنائس القدس - دير مار مرقس -علية صهيون*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1045270#post1045270*​
*يتبع>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع فى قمه الجمال يا انطونيوس 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل 

فى انتظار الجزء الثانى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اللللللللللللللله اللللللللللله موضوع متميز جميل بجد
تسلم ايديك الاتنين
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى قمه الجمال يا انطونيوس ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل ​
> ...


 شكر لك ربنا يباركك:16_14_21:
بقية الاجزاء روابطها في نهاية المقالة
وانشاء الله ساكتب عن الكنائس ...طبعا كتبت عن دير مار مرقس بالقدس ...بامكانك مراجعة الروابط المرفقة كما قلت..وشكرا​


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> اللللللللللللللله اللللللللللله موضوع متميز جميل بجد​
> تسلم ايديك الاتنين
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


ربنا يحافظ عليك ويباركك
شكرا للمشاركة:16_14_21:​


----------



## mero_engel (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا انطونيوس *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا انطونيوس *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 شكرا لك ِ:16_14_20:​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوعك مميز Mor Antonios
مشكور اخي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوعك مميز mor antonios
> 
> مشكور اخي
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


 شكر لك ولمشاركتك الطيبة​


----------

